# Graduation



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I was looking through some photos and I came across these two. Aspen's graduation day from his beginner obedience class. :smile:


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

That is cute


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww! What a smart looking fellow! 

Richelle


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww he's so good, he even managed to keep the hat on long enough for the picture! I see so many where the owners are like strangling their dogs trying to get them to keep the hat on. Aspen is a good boy!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He looks so proud of himself!
What a good boy he is.

Hear that Aspen? GOOD BOY!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

hes very photogenic


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So handsome! And he knows that he's done well just by the look on his face LOL! Blow em away in intermediate class next!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

What a very handsome grad! Hopefully he will put his schooling to work, and get a good job! LOL! :biggrin:


----------

